# ID please.....i have no idea.



## da_donkey (Sep 6, 2010)

A guy i know found this thing today out Byron bay way and took a pic with his iphone


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Drop Bear 
pretty common up that way


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah i said it was a gee up, but id thought id post it here and see.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Gee up?
I was serious! their becoming quite a problem up there now


----------



## JrFear (Sep 6, 2010)

woah thats scary! looks like the head is like a bat! but also a possum looking at the wee hands! how cute haha


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 6, 2010)

Great.. even Chupacabras are becoming illegal immigrants....


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 6, 2010)

Possum


----------



## D3pro (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah ether a possum or.... a Montauk Monster lol.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow thats a really scarey picture. i wouldnt like to live anywhere near that creature.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2010)

That is an El Chapacubra. Probably washed up from South America.


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 7, 2010)

When corpses are submerged they bloat and disfigure... that's a very disfigured... thing.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 7, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Great.. even Chupacabras are becoming illegal immigrants....



lol


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 8, 2010)

im going down there on the weekend and he is gonna bring the little critter. someone said a Cuscus maybe?


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Look familar??? Coffs Harbour 'critter' baffles locals


----------



## giglamesh (Nov 10, 2010)

yer thats an old pic


----------



## danieloflat (Nov 10, 2010)

keelback!


----------



## Contagion (Nov 10, 2010)

defs a keelback bud....

nah, look slike a ring tailed possum to me. be interesting to see a more detailed analysis.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd say brushtailed possum with hair missing from the face, based on my early taxidermist days... the dentition looks really BTP.

J.


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 10, 2010)

looks like some sort of bat-possum with sheeps wool for fur


----------



## cement (Nov 10, 2010)

If its been raining like it was a few weeks ago up there, all sorts of things get washed out of the creeks and rivers. I'd reckon brushy.


----------

